# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorBox/Dongle V7.1.26C-Rev1.3!!!Released - Now Unlock Spreadtrum is so easy!!!

## mohamed73

*AvatorBox/Dongle 7.1.26C-Rev1.3 Module updated Spreadtrum SC6820 Remove PIN       World FirstSpreadtrum SC8810 Remove PINWorld FirstSpreadtrum SC6820 Remove Gmail lockWorld FirstSpreadtrum SC8810 Remove Gmail lockWorld FirstSpreadtrum SC6820 Remove Google AccountWorld FirstSpreadtrum SC8810 Remove Google AccountWorld FirstSpreadtrum SC6820 Remove Many pattern lock "Gmail ID"World FirstSpreadtrum SC8810 Remove Many pattern lock "Gmail ID"World FirstSpreadtrum SC6820 Remove pattern lockWorld FirstSpreadtrum SC6820 Remove pattern lockWorld First*  *Select UNlock and connect phone power off and Start*   *Non risk!!! Non Data Lost!..[Just Usb Data Cable & Factory Drivers]* *some  flash ID supported, shall not be until the next update !!! that will  give you full support for all android phones with SPD Chipset inside* *SC7710/SC7710D/SC8825/SC6825/ & a New Ref.--*  *Small Spreadtrum phone "Update" SC6610/20 Added New Flash IDSC6530 Added New Flash IDSC6531 Added New Flash IDAll Alcatel With SPD Chipset Full Supported [READ/WRITE/RESET/FORMAT/UNLOCK/IMEI]*   *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

